# Newbie



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi gang!
We have been following the site for a few weeks and picked up some very interesting stuff.
Tire problems, checked and they were bad, Tireco has sent the new radials.
Missing silicone from around marker lites, I will fix this weekend!
I still have to check the fridge for serial numbers.
All these items I picked up from just skimming the site.
I am very impressed.
Great work everyone!

When my wife and I went trailer shopping this year we looked at over 65 different units, the Outback was the most impressive as far as we were concerned (the day we made the decision it was rainy and all but the Outback seemed gloomy and we all know that half the time camping is in the rain). We have been very pleased with it so far and hope to have many wonderful years of use.

We found out about the Outbackers site when we pulled into our camp site at Algonquin park this fall and were met by a fellow Outbacker who was extremely pleasant and mentioned about how useful and fun the Outbackers.com site was.

We will watch for gatherings and try and attend when possible.

Thanks, Steve and Ruth

p.s. I will add a picture of truck and rig when I can figure it out.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Glad your getting the information you need.

Jeff


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! Many Great people and advise as you have seen. What model did you get?

Scott


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome! What's the model of your trailer?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Steve and Ruth,

Glad you found this site, and you are correct about the others being gloomy. We had the same experience, we had looked at a lot of different trailers then we had a small RV show in the Sams Club parking lot and we saw our first Outback. At first we thought white was not a good idea for camping but after we left we went to another dealer and looked at a dozen different trailers and it like looking at caves, all dark and drab. We then went back to the show picked out the Outback we wanted then went home. I went back on the last day of the show and made my deal. We have enjoyed it so much and just love the White walls.

I sure hope you enjoy your Outback as much as we enjoy ours.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you have found some of our information helpful. Please feel free to ask other questions. We'll be glad to help.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Steve and Ruth!
















We're glad you've joined the best forum on the web!

Post often, ask questions. Someone here probably has an answer.

Dan


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Hi gang!
> We have been following the site for a few weeks and picked up some very interesting stuff.
> Tire problems, checked and they were bad, Tireco has sent the new radials.
> Missing silicone from around marker lites, I will fix this weekend!
> ...


Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Glad you're enjoying your Outback.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us.









Enjoy your new Outback.









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the best little (hardly!) slice of cyberspace!!!!*
Great info, great people, GREAT CAMPERS!!!!

Happy Tails!
Wolfie

(I CAN'T believe the "tire thing" is STILL going on!!!!)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad your enjoying the new camper. Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!

I have only been a member on this site for less than two months, and I already have received so much great information--you will love it here. The people are great and the campers are awesome!!!

Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *Welcome to the best little (hardly!) slice of cyberspace!!!!*
> Great info, great people, GREAT CAMPERS!!!!
> 
> Happy Tails!
> ...


DITTO!

Welcome aboard!









Northern Wind...Sounds great! Where abouts are you located?

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Steve and Ruth









Welcome to Outbackers!
Post often and happy camping,
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Northern Wind!*








And congratulations on the new toy!

I look forward to seeing you around the forum!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Northern Wind to the Outback Family

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the cult!!!!

It is great to have you here!!!

Gary


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Welcome! What's the model of your trailer?


Husker

Thanks everyone!

Our new toy is a 2006 Outback, Sydney Ed. 30FRKS, Our truck not unlike yours is a 2006 Ford F250 SD extended cab 4 x 4 6 Litre diesel. (Ford # 14 for me)

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 1996 Outback, Sydney Ed. 30FRKS,


I thought Outbacks came out in 2002.









Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > 1996 Outback, Sydney Ed. 30FRKS,
> 
> 
> I thought Outbacks came out in 2002.
> ...


Sorry Mark, must have been to early in the day!

The 5th wheel is a 2006, not a 1996

Fixed the post.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Steve and Ruth!

from happycampers Jim & Steph.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> > 1996 Outback, Sydney Ed. 30FRKS,
> 
> 
> I thought Outbacks came out in 2002.
> ...


Sorry Mark, must have been to early in the day!

The 5th wheel is a 2006, not a 1996

Fixed the post.
[/quote]

Hehehe...you can't let anything slip around here. You'll have someone catch you....all in the name of fun of course...


----------

